# Camera camouflage?



## kidnaper (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen and heard of people taping up their cameras to hide the brand or model before, but today alone on this forum I've seen it mentioned twice. This link http://www.ontakingpictures.com/2012/03/canon-5d-mark-iii-hands-on/ the first picture (attached) he has taped both of his cameras, and another response in another thread someone went as far as suggesting tape over the red ring. 
So I ask you, do you cover up what kind of camera you're using? I just can't see it being a big deal in terms of stoping camera theft. Sure there's a handful of people out for a specific free camera but I'm under the impression that to most camera thieves any camera will do if it's easy. 
If you do cover up the brand and/or model for other reasons, what are they?


----------



## akiskev (Mar 24, 2012)

He isn't doing it to stop camera theft. He is just stupid.
Read the comments below the review.


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 24, 2012)

Don't know about this article, but I personally do it to keep "Uncle Bob's" from interrogating me at weddings.

"So, whatcha shootin' with?" Nothing, while you're here bugging me... 

Seriously, I'll be polite and say a few words to them, but I'm not being paid to give photography advice and equipment reviews. I'll probably tape the "Mark III" on my 5D3 at the next wedding since it's especially new.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 24, 2012)

akiskev said:


> He isn't doing it to stop camera theft. He is just stupid.
> Read the comments below the review.


Yeah, I know he isn't avoiding theft and I don't mean to put this poster on blast, but this is the post I mentioned in my original. 
"2. Cut 1/4" wide strips that will fit around the shiny black/red ring circumference on your black L lenses and protect them when they rest/touch on a table, etc and hide the red ring from potential thieves. (Also, put a small piece over the 5D and Mark III logos on the body too!)"
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4704.msg94795.html#msg94795


----------



## AnselA (Mar 26, 2012)

I think this is a total waste of time. I have traveled the third world and major cities and believe only Nikon/Canon fan boys would be looking for particular models or red rings. In poor countries just the fact you have the money to travel there for fun makes you wealthy enough to rob for robbers. Having a big honking expensive camera with a piece of gaffers tape protecting you is a kind of funny image.

If you go to the wrong neighborhoods or are out at night alone you run the same risk you fun in any major world city. Tape or no tape.


----------



## BillWadman (Mar 26, 2012)

Since you guys are talking about me, I thought I'd chime in.

The real reason I tape my cameras is that I'm a one-on-one portrait photographer and I do a lot of work for magazines where the subjects are not used to getting their picture taken.

I often get 10-15 minutes with very busy people and have found that the fewer distractions there are on the front of the camera the more I can the subjects to look into the lens.

It's not about looking cool, or keeping it safe from pick-pockets, it's about efficiency.
And if you still think that I'm 'stupid' akiskev, well then you can't make everyone happy all the time.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 26, 2012)

Bill, hope no one is directly calling you or your actions stupid... I dont nor have ever taped my lenses/camera professionally, it never has been an issue with conversations... I could see in a rush style environment were you want to maximize your time shooting and not so much talk, I can see your point, however from my experience, most the "gear heads" who want to talk to me about my gear on a photoshoot are more into talking about my lenses used rather than bodies... so if ever needed, i'd have to cover the lens info and that nice shiny beautiful red ring rather than the body, but that's just me... But until that ever becomes an issue where it slows me down, i'll leave it as-is.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to bring you into this, Bill, your post was just the most recent example I had of people taping their cameras. Thanks for everyones input, I wouldn't think the tape would dissuade a thief as I can't see them stumbling upon a camera they think they could lift and thinking "pfffft it's _just_ an XTi..." Much like de-badging a car I like the sleek look of an unlabeled body so I was curious why others would have done so.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 26, 2012)

How about doing something to camouflage Big White Lenses? Worthwhile from the perspective of trying to be more subtle and not get noticed as much?


----------

